# Welcome to the new Dish Network™ High Definition Support and Discussion forum!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

With the increase of discussion threads related to new and upcoming Dish Network High Definition receivers and programming in our other Dish forums, we have opened this new forum to help focus the talk more to these products and services. We will be moving threads to this forum over the next day so please be patient as we build things up. 

Thanks!


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks Chris I got my wish


----------

